# Weight Dura-Ace 10 speed versus Ultegra 10 speed



## ShuffleSpade (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,
As of now I have full shimano 105 nine speed on my bike. I am going to upgrade to my group, but I would like to first know what is the weight difference between Dura-Ace ten speed versus Ultegra ten speed before making the upgrade.
Thank You


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

search for weightweenies.com they have a database you can search through to figure it all out to the gnat's a**


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

weightweenies is the better way to go, but the weights for each component are also indicated on the Shimano site.


----------

